# Vanguard missing



## chjohnson622 (Mar 24, 2009)

OK let me start by saying Hi I'm new to your forum here. My name is Cliff, I live in SE Texas, I mess around with small engines that power mud motors. I worked as a auto mechanic for some years before I got involved in selling Insurance. So now I play with motors on motors as a hobby, but hopefully I maybe able to help others out I'm not just looking for someone to fix my problems. 

With that being said my problem is.. This is a 2001 23hp Vanguard running a Mud motor. I was riding around this weekend and everything is running great and then the motor goes missing, back fireing, and wanting to die. I would pull the prop out of the water it would clear up. I could also idle it down and it would run a little better. Then it would clear up and everything was great, go a little further start its crap again. 

My first thought was bad gas. But then I noticed that every time it ran started running bad that the motor was just splashed with water. Now the carbs or set up were it is almost impossible to get water splashed or rained in. I say almost because nothing is impossible. But I was wondering is there anything else that getting wet would effect Coil, wires, etc????? I'm up for suggestions.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

try wrapping electrical tape around your spark plug wires and greasing the spark plugs to keep water out. Yeah its not the neetest thing in the world but that should protect your ignition from moisture


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Use silicon instead of grease, oil and grease cause the insulation on wires to break down faster.


----------



## chjohnson622 (Mar 24, 2009)

Or you saying to cover the wires in silicon? Just smear it on?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

yep in a nice even coat and let dry also all over the top of the spark plugs and put wire back on. let dry for a day or so and you should be good to go


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

gas tank vapor locking?


----------

